# Shotgun Scope Eye Relief



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

I just bought an H&R USH 12 gauge and need to top it with a scope. I've narrowed it to the Nikon Pro Staff Shotgun and the Leupold VX-1 Shotgun. The major diffence besides price is the Leaupold offers an inch additional eye relief (4.9 vs 3.9). I plan to shoot 2 3/4" slugs, will the shorter eye relief of the Nikon be an issue?


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

The Nikon slug hunter has over 5 inches of eye relief. It's more $$ than the prostaff, but still probably less than the leaupold. Might be worth checking into.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes its a real nice scope but more than I can/want to spend. The Leuopold is $199 and the slughunter is $259:yikes: I've read great things about the Pro Staff and it's only $139. I just don't want to mount a scope that's going to knock me in the face when I shoot it.


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

I had a bushnell shotgun scope on a Winchester SX2 with a cant. barrell and was catching the scope with 2.75s. Advertised relief was 4.3 in. This gun isn't as heavy as the USH and i was using buckhammers, which are a pretty slug and I am also not a very big guy to absorb a ton of recoil. 

No experience with the two scopes you're looking at, but thought maybe that would help. i'm sure others will have more informed and experienced opinions.I know you said you had it narrowed down but the Nikon slughunter may be worth a look as well


----------



## DoubleDropTineTrouble (Nov 11, 2007)

check ebay and other online stores. i picked up my slughunter last year for 200 shipped.


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

gunfun13 said:


> Yes its a real nice scope but more than I can/want to spend. The Leuopold is $199 and the slughunter is $259:yikes: I've read great things about the Pro Staff and it's only $139. I just don't want to mount a scope that's going to knock me in the face when I shoot it.


 
My bad....I just assumed the leuopold would be more expensive.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

4" to 5" is ideal....3.9" is pretty close and should be just fine. Don't creep the stock while sitting at the bench during site in however.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I have the same gun with the Leopold Shotgun scope. Shooting 2-3/4" Buckhammers I have never had the scope hit me.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I have a scout scope mounted way up front on my 870 slugger - if you mount a scope on the receiver [or most cantilevers] you will probably not be able to use more than 3" or so of eye relief since you just cannot push the scope forward that much due to ring spacing issues.

Not familiar with all the breakopen guns being discussed but before you spend $$ on a 5" eye relief scope make sure your mounts are well fwd on the bbl. FYI on all my breakopen Encore bbls standard eye relief scopes work just fine including the 209 MZ and 300 Win mag punishers.


----------



## Shooter Buck (Jul 30, 2008)

just put the leupold utlimate slam on my H&R 20 gauge this morning and have about 4" of relief; seems to be plenty.


----------

